# Conveyancing



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good covey solicitor who you have delt with in the past :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i used a company called Fidler and pepper in mansfield, found there service top notch.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

We used Malcolm C Foy Solicitors and they were pretty hot - proactive and punctual not cheap tho. There based in Rotherham, Leeds and Doncaster.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used countrywide a few times - national bunch of conveyencing specialists - handled a tricky problem with our last move really well, and you can see all the info pertinant to your move on their secire website.


----------

